# Thought these were cool.



## David Pence (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I need to get a set of these. 

http://stevethomasart.blogspot.com/2010/08/fantasy-travel-posters.html


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, too cool. The Misty Mountains one is my favorite! Are you going to get some? Unfortunately on his zazzle account you can't get the misty mountains one in poster


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the shire one, the sunlight on the hills and the wisps of smoke. It would be a perfect window view. One where you say 'What am i doing in the house?' And then you go outside all day and relax and have a read and a drink while the kids play on the hill.:*D


----------



## Ithilan (Jan 10, 2011)

Those are so cool. I like the Shire one! :O


----------

